# Value of weapons up or remaing the same??



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am thinking of selling off some extra handguns. Does anyone think the buying spree and lack of ammo will make handguns worth more? I don't want to rape anyone but also want to be fair. BTW I am about to post up some ammo but will give you guys first shot. If any interest in .223 or steel core 7.62x39 shoot me a email.
[email protected]

I will also be putting up some rifles so let me know if any interest there. Thanks!BC


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont really know one way or the other..but if it were me I would hold onto them for a little while longer just to be sure.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Prices have been going up all around. Even for stuff like 80% AR Lowers.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks to me that prices have stabalized and some even coming down (alittle) 
The ones that will go up are any that will be included in the Weapons Ban if it ever happens

e-mail sent


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Orlando said:


> Looks to me that prices have stabalized and some even coming down (alittle)
> The ones that will go up are any that will be included in the Weapons Ban if it ever happens
> 
> e-mail sent


Not if it's when pretty much all Semi Autos are on that list. Handguns are going up. 

Rifles (or copies or duplicates):
M1 Carbine,
Sturm Ruger Mini-14,
AR-15,
Bushmaster XM15,
Armalite M15,
AR-10,
Thompson 1927,
Thompson M1;
AK,
AKM,
AKS,
AK-47,
AK-74,
ARM,
MAK90,
NHM 90,
NHM 91,
SA 85,
SA 93,
VEPR;
Olympic Arms PCR;
AR70,
Calico Liberty ,
Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle or Dragunov SVU,
Fabrique National FN/FAL,
FN/LAR, or FNC,
Hi-Point20Carbine,
HK-91,
HK-93,
HK-94,
HK-PSG-1,
Thompson 1927 Commando,
Kel-Tec Sub Rifle;
Saiga,
SAR-8,
SAR-4800,
SKS with detachable magazine,
SLG 95,
SLR 95 or 96,
Steyr AU,
Tavor,
Uzi,
Galil and Uzi Sporter,
Galil Sporter, or Galil Sniper Rifle ( Galatz ).
Pistols (or copies or duplicates):
Calico M-110,
MAC-10,
MAC-11, or MPA3,
Olympic Arms OA,
TEC-9,
TEC-DC9,
TEC-22 Scorpion, or AB-10,
Uzi.
Shotguns (or copies or duplicates):
Armscor 30 BG,
SPAS 12 or LAW 12,
Striker 12,
Streetsweeper. Catch-all category (for anything missed or new designs):
A semiautomatic rifle that accepts a detachable magazine and has:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a pistol grip (which includes ANYTHING that can serve as a grip, see
below),
(iv) a forward grip; or a barrel shroud.
Any semiautomatic rifle with a fixed magazine that can accept more than
10 rounds (except tubular magazine .22 rim fire rifles).
A semiautomatic pistol that has the ability to accept a
detachable magazine, and has:
(i) a second pistol grip,
(ii) a threaded barrel,
(iii) a barrel shroud or
(iv) can accept a detachable magazine outside of the pistol grip, and
(v) a semiautomatic pistol with a fixed magazine that can accept more than 10
rounds.
A semiautomatic shotgun with:
(i) a folding or telescoping stock,
(ii) a pistol grip (see definition below),
(iii) the ability to accept a detachable magazine or a fixed magazine capacity
of more than 5 rounds, and
(iv) a shotgun with a revolving cylinder.

Frames or receivers for the above are included, along with conversion kits.
Attorney General gets carte blanche to ban guns at will: Under the proposal, the U.S. Attorney General can add any semiautomatic rifle or shotgun originally designed for military or law enforcement use, or a firearm based on the design of such a firearm, that is not particularly suitable for sporting purposes, as determined by the Attorney General.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

That list means nothing, this list being posted on gun sites all over the web is exactly what has started panic buying and ammo shortages.
The Weapons Ban seems to be failing and I seriously doubt we will see one. If we do I beleive it will be a very stripped down version of "the list" 
My opinion


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I read a article the other day that said with everything else the Govt is dealing with they have no time to even begin to address gun control, that doesnt mean it isnt possible in the future, but they have no stomach for it at this time.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

> That list means nothing, this list being posted on gun sites all over the web is exactly what has started panic buying and ammo shortages.
> The Weapons Ban seems to be failing and I seriously doubt we will see one. If we do I beleive it will be a very stripped down version of "the list"
> My opinion


I could not agree more. Glad you posted this I did not want to be the one to fire everyone up. I feel the same way just because the president wants a weapons ban dose not mean he has the support to pass it.The panic made the cost of ammo/guns to go way up if you can find what you want.Where is this ammo tax everyone is worried about?
Angler ss


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Along with the serialization of ammo, was nothing more than people crying wolf getting all worked up, spreading unfounded rumors


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

The Ammo Tax and Serialization was passed down. I know that list is all over the web because they have tried to get it through twice. I don't know what the actual list was on with the Brady Bill. Pelosi passed it down and it is still on Obamas website that he will instate AWB. I just think they don't want to many angry gun owners on them right now. Got to remember Holder Obama Biden are all gun control nuts. I am trying to keep ths from getting political. This is just a example of what can be put back on the list. Like I said Holder said Semi Autos real have no use unless its for LE/Military.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for keeping an open mind and for everyone acting as adults. I was starting to worry about this being shut down after I started this post. I appreciate all the info! BC


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I understand man I am trying to not get it locked. I am to blame when I saw he was elected I went and bought plenty of Ammo I still do. Cause I am a paranoid American you can say. I wasn't old enough during the Clinton Era so I can only imagine what is was like with the AWB during then. I was only a child hunting rabbits squirrels with a Single Shot H&R still have it to this day. I am just doing what every gun entusiast would do is buy everything with in law before the ban goes in place cause it would be a "Pre-Ban" Weapon. It would be exempt from the ban. 

That is why people are buying so much why the AR'S are so hard to even find parts for. It's been 6 months I am still waiting on my .458 Socom Upper.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I will also admit I did a lot of buying and hoarding away. I have let some rounds go to a few guys that needed it. Have done a ton of bartering between rounds also. lol


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I would understand why a guy would buy an AR now Just incase that a ban would pass. But alot of the guns that have sold during the ''panic'' have been hand guns that would never be part of a ban. Guys also bought up every 9mm or 45 round they could get there hands on and I still don't understand why?I am a handgun owner and have an Ohio cc license I just try not to get caught up in all the hype about gun control.I think instead of panicing we need to call are congressmen and remind them who put them in office and if the don't stand up for are rights who will remove them next election


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like the trusty M-14 missed that B.S. list


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> I will also admit I did a lot of buying and hoarding away. I have let some rounds go to a few guys that needed it. Have done a ton of bartering between rounds also. lol


I sent you a e-mail on 223 and never heard back


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Looks to me that prices have stabalized and some even coming down (alittle)
> The ones that will go up are any that will be included in the Weapons Ban if it ever happens


 +1
I herd that at the tri-state show some one was selling sks stripper clips for $8 each. I haven't been collecting firearms for that long but I remember getting three clips with ammo attached (yugo surplus) for $4.99. That was just three years ago. Should have stocked up.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Speaksup:"That is why people are buying so much why the AR'S are so hard to even find parts for. It's been 6 months I am still waiting on my .458 Socom Upper."

Try Sportsmens Stop Elmore,Ohio, 10 AR's on the racks every day. Don't know if he (Dan) can help on the upper, give him a call.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Orlando said:


> I sent you a e-mail on 223 and never heard back


 
My bad, I will look for it. You may need to re-send.


----------

